

SourceForge: Third party offers will be opt-in only - helb
http://sourceforge.net/blog/third-party-offers-will-be-presented-with-opt-in-projects-only/

======
Xylemon
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9643678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9643678)

------
Someone1234
The title has been altered and is confusing. It implies the offers themselves
are 'opt-in' rather than projects opting in to offers (and the offers
themselves remain 'opt-out' in the installer, not 'opt-in').

The original title isn't confusing, it is the alterations which have made it
confusing.

------
valdiorn
"While we had recently tested presenting easy-to-decline third party
offers..."

...indicating they actually have such as thing as a "hard-to-decline third
party offer". Wow, SourceForge, you really suck!

------
davidgerard
Prediction: they'll start again within six months. (Remember that this post is
saying they'll keep to the 2013 promise they recently reneged on.)

